# Pros and Cons of owning tarantulas?



## Jebbles (Oct 27, 2013)

Lets admit it, there's pros and cons to everything. Tarantulas aren't your usual pet, so what do you love the most about caring for them, and what do you hate the most?

 I'd say that my con is the fact you can't teach them tricks. Lets admit, it'd be pretty awesome if your tarantula could sit, and wag it's spinnerets around when it's happy. 
 And for my pro, I like how little care they require. For most pets, before going on vacation you might have to get a pet sitter, this or that. You always got to worry like, "oh my god are they okay? what if they ripped up the couch..." But with tarantulas it's like, "See ya later guys, I'm going away for a bit" and when you come back they're in the SAME SPOT you left them. How many pets can you name that you can do that with? Aha.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## persistent (Oct 27, 2013)

I've never really felt the need for my Ts to do tricks or their affection tbh  I'd get a dog instead if that's what I was after. So I don't really miss that.


Pros
As you said one of the big pros is how low maintenance they are. 
They're just awesome, beautiful and super interestingly weird creatures.
I also like the fact it's more like a collection than a "real pet". It's more like keeping orchids than having a dog imo  I like tending plants and flowers a lot as well so.

Cons
Some of the negs is the social stigma around spiders. Most people don't like them or fear them, so there's not always that many people to share your hobby with in your direct environment (lucky whe have forums like AB). 
Urticating hairs and/or the chance to get bitten. don't think I'd enjoy a bite from my old worlds  hairs are irritating as hell


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 27, 2013)

Pros:

-Fun to watch
-Very low maintenance
-Pretty inexpensive if you get slings
-Shows you which people around you are open-minded

Cons:

-Not really a pet you are going to cuddle with
-Getting a sling is kind of a gamble...you don't know if it's going to live 5 years or 25 years depending on the gender
-I find webbing to be really creepy (but you can just not get species that are heavy webbers if that's the case)
-Almost universal negativity from people in general about owning them


----------



## 845BigRed (Oct 27, 2013)

The pro's for the most part have been listed

A large con is what exactly is a girlfriend? I don't exactly break the ice with that but once a girl find's out you own "giant spiders" shes less prone to spending the night. My current girlfriend has arachnophobia and just seeing the cages freaks her out. Shes starting to come around with my Smithi cause its the most docile one I own but the second she eyes my Stirmi she literally ran out of the house the other day.


----------



## Keith B (Oct 27, 2013)

845BigRed said:


> The pro's for the most part have been listed
> 
> A large con is what exactly is a girlfriend? I don't exactly break the ice with that but once a girl find's out you own "giant spiders" shes less prone to spending the night. My current girlfriend has arachnophobia and just seeing the cages freaks her out. Shes starting to come around with my Smithi cause its the most docile one I own but the second she eyes my Stirmi she literally ran out of the house the other day.


LOL my fiancee didn't want anything to do with them and now she's in love.  She EVEN wants me to get her a C. darlingi cause she thinks the horn is cute!! 

Pros: All of the pros listed above, and just about everything!  I love everything about them.

Cons: Not for me, for some, the chirping of the prey overnight.  The lack of intuitive caging and accessories for them, which goes hand in hand with the hobby is growing, just not enough yet.  Which also leads me to what persistent said.  I don't know anybody else in my immediate area who keeps them, just the occasional person on craigslist who is offering to give away a rose hair cause his gf wants him to, which he's keeping in a 12x12x18 TALL exo-terra on fake grass turf with a mist humidifier.  Then when you contact him to save the T, his GF wants him to ask for triple the worth, when his ad said he wants to just give it away to a good home.. silliness...  When I need dry substrate and I don't have a brick broken down a few days in advance is annoying but a rare occurrence.  Other than that, I guess my irminia coming up and basketing dirt balls in his water dish on a regular basis.. nah that's just an entertaining pro! I love T's!


----------



## vespers (Oct 27, 2013)

845BigRed said:


> A large con is what exactly is a girlfriend? I don't exactly break the ice with that but once a girl find's out you own "giant spiders" shes less prone to spending the night. My current girlfriend has arachnophobia and just seeing the cages freaks her out. Shes starting to come around with my Smithi cause its the most docile one I own but the second she eyes my Stirmi she literally ran out of the house the other day.


Date goth girls; problem solved. :coffee:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## prairiepanda (Oct 27, 2013)

Pros: Everything listed above, plus low cost and high conversation value.

Cons: Everything listed above, plus the inexplicable compulsion to get more!! There's never enough Ts!


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 27, 2013)

845BigRed said:


> once a girl find's out you own "giant spiders" shes less prone to spending the night.


I see this as a positive thing. Helps weed out the ones that can't appreciate all kinds of animals/are squeamish/aren't open-minded enough to overcome an unfair cultural attitude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B (Oct 27, 2013)

prairiepanda said:


> Pros: Everything listed above, plus low cost and high conversation value.
> 
> Cons: Everything listed above, plus the inexplicable compulsion to get more!! There's never enough Ts!


I KNEW when I was writing cons I felt like I was forgetting the biggest one.  It's true!  Once you pop, you can't stop! ESPECIALLY after raising slings to adults.  It's an experience that you want to repeat over and over!  Although, it's ONLY a con if you live with your parents when this compulsion takes hold


----------



## PEIMike (Oct 27, 2013)

I live in a small house, with my wife, and 4 year old daughter.  we don't have the room, nor the time for conventional pets.....the perfect fit......all pros, and no cons.


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 27, 2013)

Everyone's cons are pros for me. The last thing I want is more animals I have to pet, let outside, house train, feed twice a day, take to the vet yearly, spay/neuter, etc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 27, 2013)

vespers said:


> Date goth girls; problem solved. :coffee:


Date girls with serious mental issues and a daddy complex: problem solved.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 27, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> Date girls with serious mental issues and a daddy complex: problem solved.


That's pretty redundant. They're all various degrees of crazy. It just depends on if you'd rather deal with '800 shoes' crazy, or 'I have no purpose so fill me with babies' crazy, or 'I hate myself so smack me around' crazy. I'm more a fan of '800 shoes' because while it may cost a bundle and be disturbing, at least you can just shut the closet door most of the time. The other kinds are more involved.


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 27, 2013)

nicodimus22 said:


> That's pretty redundant. They're all various degrees of crazy. It just depends on if you'd rather deal with '800 shoes' crazy, or 'I have no purpose so fill me with babies' crazy, or 'I hate myself so smack me around' crazy. I'm more a fan of '800 shoes' because while it may cost a bundle and be disturbing, at least you can just shut the closet door most of the time. The other kinds are more involved.


I'm pretty sure my (little) sister is '800 shoes' crazy.


----------



## TomM (Oct 27, 2013)

Pros: All of the pros currently listed, plus they don't stink and are virtually silent.

Cons: There aren't any native species in my area of the US

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 27, 2013)

vespers said:


> Date goth girls; problem solved. :coffee:


Ahahahaha part of me wants to be offended and part of me knows it's true.

My SO and I regularly tell each other how grateful we are that we both love spiders. And all these stories of other people's SOs being bothered by them to such a degree definitely impresses that on me even more.

My pros:
They're beautiful, adorable as hell and fascinating to watch.
They're clean, quiet and very undemanding compared to many pets.
It is incredibly rewarding to watch them grow.

My cons:
I'm a major worrier by nature, so they can be pretty stressful for someone like me if they start acting funny or something seems off, like a tiny little sling that thinks it doesn't need to eat for weeks on end.
IF something is wrong you have to rely on yourself (and people here) to figure it out and fix it, as taking them to a vet isn't an option.
It truly IS an addictive and thus very expensive hobby.


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 27, 2013)

Pro's, all the ones posted, plus they are very quite and stunning colour forms throughout the T world.

Con's, just not always having the space to have loads more lol.


----------



## vespers (Oct 27, 2013)

azphyxiate said:


> Ahahahaha part of me wants to be offended and part of me knows it's true.


No offense intended; I'm no stranger to the goth thing, particularly in my younger days. :laugh:


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 27, 2013)

vespers said:


> No offense intended; I'm no stranger to the goth thing, particularly in my younger days. :laugh:


Oh I know you didn't, or I wouldn't have laughed. :3


----------



## viper69 (Oct 28, 2013)

Pro's most listed.

Cons- They are a pain to move across country with, esp in the summer. I've moved with mammals, MUCH easier. But the exotics, even my herps, a pain in the azz!!! I lost 2 great Ts during a move; the others species made it fine.


----------



## le-thomas (Oct 28, 2013)

*Pros*: Everything about them, basically. And honestly, the constant negative reactions from people are my favorite part. It'd be much less fun for me if it was a commonplace hobby; nothing beats telling someone I just met "so yeah I own 50 some odd tarantulas. No big deal."

*Cons*: Urticating hairs (I'm really sensitive to them) and the medical significance of the OWs. I have to admit, though, that dealing with a grumpy OW is one of my favorite thrills.
Screw parties, I'd much rather chase a spider around the bathtub


----------



## Naga (Oct 28, 2013)

Pros:
Each individual is fine in a small space, so you can own MANY!
Cost per can range down to where I can afford them
The colors, Duke! The colors!
Like a fish, you generally don't have to worry where they are. They're in their containers, right where you left them
Unlike a fish, if you don't like where they're set up, it's EASY to move them around (without totally killing your back, or wetting EVERYTHING!)
Vacations are easy! They're most likely fine
House protection without needing a permit!
Social protection as well! Some of my best friends may be arachnophobes, but they relatively understand!
Very low maintenance
Few tricks, but many can be very entertaining!

Cons:
One doesn't take much space. One collection DEFINITELY can!
Cheap for one, not for one collection! (Consider how much you spent since Day 1, Spider 1. It's worth it, but still!)
If they're roaming the house, you may be mildly upset, or your world may have just fallen apart!
Finding people who don't think you're on something is tough!


----------



## buddah4207 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> Everyone's cons are pros for me. The last thing I want is more animals I have to pet, let outside, house train, feed twice a day, take to the vet yearly, spay/neuter, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2


+1, I already have a dog for all that lol


----------



## SlimJ87D (Oct 28, 2013)

I like the convenience. I like how I can go on vacation and come back and they'll be in the same spot they were I left them without feeding for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomM (Oct 28, 2013)

SlimJ87D said:


> I like the convenience. I like how I can go on vacation and come back and they'll be in the same spot they were I left them without feeding for awhile.


So true.  My female _A. hentzi_ didn't eat a single thing for over 15 months! I offered her food about once a week and made sure she always had water, but still! Try doing that with a puppy.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 28, 2013)

TomM said:


> So true.  My female _A. hentzi_ didn't eat a single thing for over 15 months! I offered her food about once a week and made sure she always had water, but still! Try doing that with a puppy.


I'm glad I'm not the only person who's had a T that hasn't eaten in forever. My Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee), didn't eat for 18 months, and then over the next 6 months ate 1 cricket! It just molted, and I think it's a male after all this time =(

My Honduran which is only 2 years old is already huge, and my G.pulchripes is smaller and it's at least 8 years old.


----------



## SlimJ87D (Oct 31, 2013)

TomM said:


> So true.  My female _A. hentzi_ didn't eat a single thing for over 15 months! I offered her food about once a week and made sure she always had water, but still! Try doing that with a puppy.


Rosies are notorious for this behavior when they get older. I had one that didn't eat for that amount of time as well. I was really confused by her behavior.


----------

